# Beach fishing regulations



## fish375 (Jun 4, 2009)

Reading some of the other posts on beach fishing. Are there regulations stating where you can or cannot fish on the beach? If swimmers or surfers are around. If there are regulations, would someone point me to where I can get a copy.

Thanks


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I have been going to Myrtle Beach now for the last ten years and I have always fished from the beach. I fish early in the morning until the beach begins to get a lot of people on it and then I pack it up and just sight see. In the evening there are not many people swimming so it doesn't seem to be a problem. I do know from experience that if the beach gets crowded the life guards will ask you to stop.


----------



## Fireman (Jan 1, 2006)

This website should give you all the information you need.
http://www.dnr.sc.gov/

I will be in Cherry Grove starting on the 27th and staying a week. Looking foward to trying different areas to fish.


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

njreloader said:


> I do know from experience that if the beach gets crowded the life guards will ask you to stop.


I do believe that the life guard will ask you to stop, but i also believe that he has no right to do so, and can not enforce that you stop. i too fish as you do, early morning and evening until dark. it is just a headache trying to fish with all the swimmers, but the beach belongs to everyone, and fishing is allowed. someone please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The life guard can't but he has a walkie talkie to call beach patrol who can. I doubt they would but you never know.


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

so you are saying that you can be told you can not fish because people are swimming??? i know this has been asked before, but i can't seem to find an answer.


----------



## Knaroz (Apr 8, 2009)

funny thing is that effective July 1 we have to buy a license now to even fish via the beach so now we are actually a paying customer unlike the swimmers, so who knows maybe we will have priority


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Knaroz said:


> funny thing is that effective July 1 we have to buy a license now to even fish via the beach so now we are actually a paying customer unlike the swimmers, so who knows maybe we will have priority


This is a good point you have.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Knaroz said:


> funny thing is that effective July 1 we have to buy a license now to even fish via the beach so now we are actually a paying customer unlike the swimmers, so who knows maybe we will have priority


Man don't give them any ideas they may start requiring a license to swim, remember you are in Whory County


----------



## Knaroz (Apr 8, 2009)

Southern Man said:


> Man don't give them any ideas they may start requiring a license to swim, remember you are in Whory County


 I wonder if I "enlighten" them if I could get a cut %


----------



## SoloTSi97 (Jul 5, 2008)

Mark55 said:


> so you are saying that you can be told you can not fish because people are swimming??? i know this has been asked before, but i can't seem to find an answer.


I have been fishing on the beach every year in Myrtle Beach for several years. Like another poster mentioned, I get down there early (typically before the sun is up) and fish until the beach starts to get crowded. Works well for us, since it's a family vacation and I have other things to do as the day gets underway.

One morning last year, though, I was down there fishing at about 8:00am. Four teenage boys came running down the beach from the condo complex next to where we stay and ran out to go swimming about 20' away from my line. The lifeguard had just arrived and after a few minutes of me giving these kids the "grumpy old man stare" (which, even in my mid-30s, I have a good grasp of) the lifeguard came over and told *me* that I'd have to move. Upon remarking that I was there first and that there was literally no one else around (I had been having good luck all week in this particular spot), he told me that swimmers have priority over fishermen ... period.

Needless to say, I was not happy, but complied with his directions.

-Bob


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

if i pay a liscence to fish.......fish i will.in n.myrtle lifeguards will run you off in a hurry for fishing.seems to me some city officials had better get a handle on this quick.once we start paying to fish we wont like being told we cant-regardless of time of day or swimmers! to be safe i always fish early and late.


----------

